# مالي سواك



## انا للرب (13 أغسطس 2007)

يا سيدي مالي سواك

الى السماء خذني وفي ملكوتك ضعني 
انت ابي وانت كل ما ارت كم انا سعيدا  لانك ابي
بين ذراعيك  استريح وانام بطمانان 
يا طبيب كل جراحي مشتاقا اليك يا ابي 
انا من اكون بغيرك لااكون  انت 
صليبي انت حبيبي انت كل مالي 
يا ابي         مالي         سواك


----------



## استفانوس (13 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: مالي سواك*

كلمات معبرة استجب يارب

ينقل الى مخدع الصلاة


----------



## انا للرب (13 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: مالي سواك*

شكرا لك يااخي الحبيب  
وشكرا لنقلك  صلاتي


----------



## the servant (14 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: مالي سواك*

امين بأسم يسوع

سلام ونعمة اخي الغالي منور المنتدي ويلا عاوزين نشوف النشاط


----------



## انا للرب (14 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: مالي سواك*

شكرا  على المرور والرد


----------



## DODY2010 (14 ديسمبر 2010)

جمييييييييييييييييييييل مالي سواك يالهي


----------



## النهيسى (15 ديسمبر 2010)

رااائعه جدا شكرااااا​


----------

